# KEIN favicon



## pxlArtizzt (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der Browser NICHT nach einem Favicon sucht?! Das taucht nämlich andauernd bei meinen 404-Statistiken auf, obwohl ich es auch nicht definiert habe!

Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2005)

Ich befürchte, garnicht
Das Einfachste dürfte sein, wenn du ihm ein Favicon gibst... dann gibts keine  404 mehr.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (8. Februar 2005)

Kannst du für die Statistiken keine auszuschließenden Dateien definieren? Mit AWStats z. B. geht das.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (8. Februar 2005)

Schade... Naja, Dateien kann ich leider nicht ausschließen (Webalizer 2.01) - zumindest konnte ich nicht herausfinden, wie es geht.

Ich denke, ich werde irgendein leeres Favicon erstellen... =(


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Wieso denn ein „leeres“?


----------



## pxlArtizzt (8. Februar 2005)

weil a) alle Logos in der Größe bis zur unkenntlichkeit zerstört sind und b) ich sonst keinen Plan hab, was da rein könnte.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2005)

Du könntest noch per .htaccess Anfragen nach favicon.ico ins Nirvana schicken.
Aber im Endeffekt.... irgendwas sollte ein "pxlArtizzt" doch auf 16*16 px hinbekommen... ist zwar nicht viel Platz, aber warum verschenken?

Zur Not nehm ein IE-Icon, da freuen sich die IE-Hasser


----------



## pxlArtizzt (9. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> irgendwas sollte ein "pxlArtizzt" doch auf 16*16 px hinbekommen... ist zwar nicht viel Platz, aber warum verschenken?




 ja cool, danke =) 
Nun gut, ich werd dann mal meine eigene Faulheit überwinden und was besseres zaubern als 'n leeres Favicon...


----------

